# Swatch 24h family (AWW 45)



## Afka

All Swatch 24h models known to me are described below. As a special feature I decided to add a poll - *what Swatch 24h model you like the most! *


Rocking (1993)
Ellypting (1993)
Index (1994)
Campana (1994)
Tonite (1994)
Monterosso (1995)
Calories (1999)
Playa Look (2010)
Fluo (2010)










I think that all this Swatch story started for me from thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/1994-swatch-campana-155108.html, where Francis said*:*


francis 24/24 said:


> Swatch only made six models of 24-hour watches, which, beeing a collector, I find it wonderful, as one can hope to own all of them some day ! (Much more attainable than Monet's paintings for instance, not mentionning
> the money, which could also be the second issue ).


I decided to do the same.

Over the years until today Swatch had now already nine different watches with 24-hours movement. Most of them, six, were introduced into collections 1993-95. Then in 1999 followed the only women's watch Calories, designed as a jump hour diet scale. Last two known to me 24h Swatch models are from 2010, designed by UK artist Carri Munden (aka Cassette Playa).

The average selling price for most Swatch 24h models is - as pre-owned 35-45 €, as new 80-150 €. First 8 models I collected very quickly. Most of the time I spend on the last one for me - Calories. This model is not so often on sale and the prices tend to be higher. Calories is in this list the only model oriented for women. Other are officially gent's watches, but actually of course everybody can wear it.

The technical specification is very similar of all of them. The plastic cases have standard dimensions for Swatch. The movement inside is ETA everywhere. Swatch watches are sealed during manufacturing. You cannot open the case and the movements are not repairable. After removing battery you can read: "Swiss, unadjusted no (o) jewels". I couldn't find what ETA model they have. But as the only thing you can do is battery change and there is no way to change the movement, then only useful information is that the battery should by type 390 (or AG10, or LR1130, if you prefer).

All 24h models are coming in a standard Swatch plastic box and papers, which photo is added to Rocking pictures. Exception is Playa Look with big box, eyeball, poster etc.

*1. Rocking*









Name: Swatch Rocking
Reference: GM117
Collection: 1993 Fall Winter
Case: transparent metal grey plastic, diameter 34 mm, lug to lug 39 mm, height 9 mm
Face: black, white hour numbers, text "TWENTY FOUR HOURS"
Hands: white, white, orange
Water resistant: 3 ATM
Lugs: 17 mm
Strap: orange leather strap with buckle








*
2. Ellypting*









Name: Swatch Ellypting
Reference: GB152
Collection: 1993 Fall Winter
Case: black plastic, diameter 34 mm, height 9 mm
Face: blue, green, black-white, different quarters of moon in the center depicted
Hands: white, white, silver
Water resistant: 3 ATM
Lugs: 17 mm
Strap: blue leather strap with buckle








*
3. Index*









Name: Swatch Index
Reference: GG125
Collection: 1994 Spring Summer
Case: pale green plastic, diameter 34 mm, lug to lug 39 mm, height 9 mm
Face: different shades of blue, every hour is associated with one city, but they are NOT in a time zone order
Hands: blue, blue, blue
Water resistant: 3 ATM
Lugs: 17 mm
Strap: blue leather strap with buckle








*
4. Campana*









Name: Swatch Campana
Reference: GM119
Collection: 1994 Spring Summer
Case: transparent metal black plastic, diameter 34 mm, lug to lug 39 mm, height 9 mm
Face: white, blue, gold
Hands: blue, blue, gold
Water resistant: 3 ATM
Lugs: 17 mm
Strap: red leather strap with buckle








*
5. Tonite*









Name: Swatch Tonite
Reference: GN145
Collection: 1994 Fall Winter
Case: transparent blue plastic, diameter 34 mm, lug to lug 39 mm, height 9 mm
Face: blue and white, white hour numbers, day and night time markers sun and moon, around the dial "shifts": sweet dreams, night shift, wake up, rush hour, break, let's go shopping, happy hour, party time!
Hands: white, white, gold
Water resistant: 3 ATM
Lugs: 17 mm
Strap: brown leather strap with buckle








*
6. Monterosso*









Name: Swatch Monterosso
Reference: GK188
Collection: 1995 Spring Summer
Case: transparent plastic, diameter 34 mm, lug to lug 39 mm, height 9 mm
Face: blue, red hour numbers, round ornament drawing in center
Hands: gold, gold, red
Water resistant: 3 ATM
Lugs: 17 mm
Strap: blue leather strap with buckle








*
7. Calories*









Name: Swatch Calories
Reference: GB189
Collection: 1999 Spring Summer
Case: black plastic, diameter 34 mm, lug to lug 39 mm, height 9 mm
Face: white, diet scale design jump hour dial
Hands: rotating hours and minutes circles
Water resistant: 3 ATM
Lugs: 17 mm
Strap: white plastic strap with buckle, food items and calorie meter readings in black, on the back is a picture of woman and text "In 2 weeks you can lose 14 days"








*
8. Playa Look*









Name: Swatch Playa Look
Reference: GZ215
Collection: 2010 Spring Summer
Design: Carri Munden
Case: green plastic, diameter 34 mm, lug to lug 39 mm, height 9 mm
Face: multicolor
Hands: orange, orange, orange
Water resistant: 3 ATM
Lugs: 17 mm
Strap: multicolor plastic strap with buckle
Product description:


> As cool and alluring as a swimming pool, Playa Look (GZ215) has something of the easy, relaxed grace of the new generation of designers out of London, where Cassette Playa makes her popular couture. Coloured in graffiti-like fades of aquamarine, sea green and blue, the watch gives a nostalgic nod to skate culture but also seems to have sprung fully formed from the head of the avant-garde. The hour and minute hands' two sharp yellow triangles accentuate the fields of colour beneath. This irresistible work for Swatch emanates a magnetic, electrical charge, as fresh and gotta-have-it as the latest looks from fashion's cutting edge.





> Graphic signs and glow-in-the-dark green and orange colours on the strap and case reveal the designer's characteristic sense of humour: the dial shows a silver hologram of a single blue eye, complete with spidery veins. Black graphic sighs appear on the glass and fluorescent orange hour, minute and second hands mark the time on the special 24-hour movement dial. Provocative, funny and fashionable at once, PLAYA LOOK is also this year's Swatch the Club watch, includes the annual membership with special benefits and is presented in Special Packaging- a plastic "eyeball" case that opens up to reveal the watch instide.


Carri Mundane:


> Cassette Playa works under the names Carri Mundane and Cassette Playa, which is also the name of her fashion label. Born in the United Kingdom, she lives and works in London. Her appealing designs combine animalistic, graphic prints with futuristic elements from science fiction and fantasy, and her clothing is found in the trendiest shops in high-fashion cities around the world. Drawing inspiration both from skate culture of the 1980s and 1990s as well as from Aztec art, her perspective is both primal and urban.











*
9. Fluo*









Name: Swatch Fluo
Reference: GZ216
Collection: 2010 Spring Summer
Case: green plastic, diameter 34 mm, lug to lug 39 mm, height 9 mm
Face: green
Hands: yellow, yellow
Water resistant: 3 ATM
Lugs: 17 mm
Strap: green plastic strap with buckle
Product description: 


> English artist and fashion designer Carri Munden, artist name Cassette Playa, presents a fascinating new chapter in the ongoing story of Swatch and Art. She begins with a fluorescent plastic strap on which flashy green shades into dark blue, as if green were the colour of daylight emerging from the depths of night. Dark blue at the tip of the 6 o'clock side and at the buckle end of the 12 o'clock side lightens gradually into fluorescent green at the point where the strap joins the solid green plastic case; the plastic buckle and loop are the same shade of green as the case. The dial presents an intriguing variation on the green daylight theme through the use of superimposed rotating plastic discs. A small yellow arrow marks the minute disc and a large yellow arrow marks the hour disc, which shades from green into dark blue; as the discs rotate the yellow arrows act as hands to indicate the time. The artist also makes use of an innovative printing technique to present abstract graphic signs that help in reading the 24-hour movement (the hour hand takes 24 hours to complete one revolution). Arabic numerals appear in black on the inner surface of the watch glass: a large Arabic numeral 24 at 12 o'clock, a smaller Arabic numeral 12 at 6 o'clock. A hollow black triangle positioned at 3 o'clock is followed by small black Arabic numerals 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11; Arabic 18 is positioned at 9 o'clock. At ten o'clock a larger graphic sign indicates 'less than 11' (<11). Insomniacs puzzled by this delightful design may consult the time by night: this Gent glows in the dark.












*Afterword
*
When studying Swatch watches I found some good links. One of them is Swatch Decoder (How to read your Swatch)
There you can see explanation of all numbers related to Swatch watches.

First, the model numbering system:
Let's take the first one - Rocking, GM117.
G - Type - Gents
M - Case color - Metal grey
1 - Functions - h m s hands, no date
17 - Catalog number

Swatch decoder explains also all the other numbers you can see on the case back, like manufacture date and export country code.

*Finally - don't forget to vote your favorite 24h Swatch!

*_Note. I didn't knew that before, but polls are visible only in web browsers. If you are using Tapatalk you can't see polls._
Of course I have my favorites here. Some models are much more legible, some are totally senseless for me. But they all are small pieces of art.


----------



## l3wy

My swatch Ellypting. Not my favorite swatch.. but this one is mine  (along with the messy desk behind it).


----------

